# Levels of Idiocy



## longknife (Jul 29, 2015)

This man is “un-Australian” and should be deported according to a goalkeeper. *Problem is – he's an Abo!*


Read more @ Adam Goodes unAustralian says former Brisbane Roar goalkeeper


----------



## ThirdTerm (Jul 30, 2015)

The girl, Julia, was escorted from the ground by security guards after she was identified by Goodes as having called him an “ape”. The player called on the media not to vilify her and refused to press charges. Julia, who has said she did not know the connotations of the word, had been a victim of unfair treatment, Joanne said. Goodes should not retire, she said, but needed to accept the taunts directed at him while getting on with the game.

Adam Goodes should apologise says mother of girl who called him an ape Sport The Guardian


----------



## longknife (Jul 31, 2015)

Just read an article where his fellow "blacks" stood up to support him. There appears to be an overwhelming Aussie response of support for him.


----------



## theliq (Aug 6, 2015)

longknife said:


> Just read an article where his fellow "blacks" stood up to support him. There appears to be an overwhelming Aussie response of support for him.


Yep I and 99% of Australians support him......we don't use the words ABBO,BLACKS here in Australia but just Australia/ns.....Long Knife I suggest you take your knife out of you ASSHOLE and shove it in your mouth.....and Fcuk Off Bigot.....steven,we are just so much better than Creeps like you


----------



## theliq (Aug 6, 2015)

ThirdTerm said:


> The girl, Julia, was escorted from the ground by security guards after she was identified by Goodes as having called him an “ape”. The player called on the media not to vilify her and refused to press charges. Julia, who has said she did not know the connotations of the word, had been a victim of unfair treatment, Joanne said. Goodes should not retire, she said, but needed to accept the taunts directed at him while getting on with the game.
> 
> Adam Goodes should apologise says mother of girl who called him an ape Sport The Guardian


I disagree,my 10 year old gran-kinder knows exactly what the 13 year old was saying(Racism) As for the 13 year old "mother" well no doubt her and her husband taught their child to say such racist commentary.......she was amongst grown men in the stadium.........If you know anything about Adam Goodes,you would not comment in such a way......So why don't you Ape off and get a life.


----------



## theliq (Aug 6, 2015)

longknife said:


> This man is “un-Australian” and should be deported according to a goalkeeper. *Problem is – he's an Abo!*
> 
> 
> Read more @ Adam Goodes unAustralian says former Brisbane Roar goalkeeper


Like "One Sparrow does not make a Summer"....Also "One two-bit Goalkeeper should not make a Summary"

Adam is a Great Human and Great Australian........steven


----------



## longknife (Aug 6, 2015)

theliq said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Just read an article where his fellow "blacks" stood up to support him. There appears to be an overwhelming Aussie response of support for him.
> ...



Phew! Certain haven't the slightest clue why the utterly venomous attack on me. I felt slighting him because of his race was ignorant and NOT supported by the majority of Aussies. 
Please explain what teed you offl


----------



## ThirdTerm (Aug 7, 2015)

Julia's mum's tolerant attitude towards racism may be widespread in Australia but I also know that there are some Australians who can tell right from wrong unlike Joanne, who claimed that her daughter did nothing wrong. The levels of idiocy in Australia are concerning especially when it comes to the use of racial slurs and hate crimes, which are committed at much higher rates than Britain and the US. Moreover, Aboriginal people are also not entirely blameless and this "Caucasian" woman with tanned skin, who engaged in a racial attack on a Sydney train, could be part Aboriginal. 

Police are looking for a woman who allegedly punched a 15-year-old girl in the face during what they say was a racial attack on a Sydney train. The teenager, who was of Asian appearance, was sitting on a train with two friends when a couple boarded at Parramatta about 2:00pm yesterday. Police said the woman in the couple started verbally abusing the 15-year-old girl before physically attacking her as the train approached Lidcombe. "[She] is described as Caucasian with tanned skin, she's aged in her late 30s to early 40s, and she's described as having a black front tooth and missing teeth," Inspector Gabin said. "She was wearing a blue shiny top and black pants."

Teenage girl punched in the face kneed in body in racist attack by woman on Western Sydney train - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 13, 2015)

Time to deport!


----------

